
Thoughts about Spec-Ulation (Rich Hickey) - dmit
http://blog.ezyang.com/2016/12/thoughts-about-spec-ulation-rich-hickey/
======
dmit
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13085952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13085952)

